# Up the peninsula to SF



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been following skyline the past couple of days to come up the peninsula to SF. When I get to San Bruno I have to turn back east and then climb up crystal springs rd (how many roads are named this in peninsula cities?) to gain the elevation back to skyline. Can I avoid this by taking the trail that appears to be on the other side of 280? It also looks like Helen comes close to intersecting with crystal springs, is it possible to just wade through this area on a bike?


----------



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

If you are referring to picking up the trail that goes north from Larkspur just west of 280, then yes that will take you all the way to Skyline and San Bruno. At that point you connect back into Skyline Blvd and can follow it all the way into the City. Depending on where you are heading in the City there is a fairly simple way to come up the peninsula running close to the bay most of the way. The only part that is challenging the first time, kind of you need to be shown the little shortcut, is where you cut through the parking lots of a couple of hotels to connect to a small pedestrian/bike bridge that goes over a slough in South San Francisco. Other then that it's a very simple ride in though you have to ride through the Bayview, something you'll want to avoid in the dark. Or you could avoid that by taking the Bayshore Blvd option.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

It's actually legal to ride on the shoulder of I-280 here as well


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes, Larkspur is the crosstreet. So, it's legal to ride on any freeway that doesn't have a sign prohibiting it? That's what it looks like from the Caltrans website.



ratpick said:


> It's actually legal to ride on the shoulder of I-280 here as well


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

dwgranda said:


> Yes, Larkspur is the crosstreet. So, it's legal to ride on any freeway that doesn't have a sign prohibiting it? That's what it looks like from the Caltrans website.


I believe these are specific exemptions because of the difficulty of routing around these parts of the freeway. My understanding is that there was much lobbying done about 10-15 years ago to get permission for bike access to I-280 north of Larkspur to CA-35 because of the difficulty of riding around it. 

The San Andreas Trail has provided another route but it does sometimes get closed down, and I'm not sure it's actually legal at night (?).

So, I-280 is legal for bikes both north and south-bound *only* between the CA-35 exit and Larkspur. If you ride it, you'll notice that the access signs have "bicycles" blanked out, and as you approach the Larkspur exit, there's a "bikes must exit" sign.

I've done it a few times - I prefer the San Andreas Trail just because you don't know what drunk drivers might be screaming down I-280 and get fixated on your bike at 80 mph, but those worries aside, it's fairly safe.

You may be right that it's legal if it's not specifically prohibited. Certainly true for state roads (for example, it's legal to ride on CA-17 but you'd have to be crazy to do so). I thought Interstate freeways in CA had a blanket no-bikes ban, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Q. Can I ride my bicycle on the freeway?
> 
> A. Of the more than 4,000 miles of freeways in California, about 1,000 miles are open to bicyclists. These open sections are usually in rural areas where there is no alternate route. California Vehicle Code Section 21960 says Caltrans and local agencies may prohibit bicyclists from traveling on freeways under their jurisdiction and that they must erect signs stating the prohibition. There are no signs permitting bicyclists on freeways. When a bicyclist is legally traveling on a freeway, he/she may be directed off the freeway at the next off-ramp by a sign that says "Bicycles Must Exit." The freeway will be posted at the next on-ramp with a sign that says "Bicycles Prohibited."


http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/paffairs/faq/faq67.htm


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

The user Buenos.Aires (on bikely.com) has some maps that will help,
http://www.bikely.com/listpaths/by/BuenosAires

Don't know which part of the peninsula you're coming from and which part of SF you want to get to.

It's easy to get to the west side of SF, not so easy to get to the east side.

If you're coming from somewhere near San Mateo then I'd suggest Crystal Springs Road (the one in San Mateo, not the one in San Bruno) to Sawyer Camp Trail. Ride SCT to Hillcrest/Skyline, then Skyline to Larkspur, then turn left (freeway undercrossing) to get back on to SCT. Ride SCT out to the northern end (San Bruno Ave) and then ride Skyline north from there.


----------



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

Actually getting to SF on the east side is pretty easy. Here is a map I put together with Bikely. The only thing you need to know is that the first part of the run in San Mateo is on the Bay Trail bike path into Coyote Point. There is a bike path that can keep you off Old Bayshore Hwy at Peninsula Ave coming out of the park...but it's tough to explain. Once you ride you should see it and put the pieces together...you can always get on Old Bayshore as shown in the map. The only other portion that is tricky is in South SF. When you turn off Oyster Point onto Veterans aim for the hotels. Past the hotels you will see a bike/pedestrian bridge that goes over a slough adjacent to the Caltrain tracks. That connects you into the parking lots of a couple of big office parks. These dump into Shoreline Ct and Sierra Point Pkwy. This all sounds a bit complicated, but it's not. It's a very easy ride, and traffic isn't bad. It is a very quick way to get back and forth from the City and Peninsula. The other nice part of this commute is that if you have a major problem you are normally pretty close to a Caltrain or BART station as an emergency backup. Traffic isn't bad and a number of these roads are designated bike routes. The only other caveat is don't do 3rd St after dark. There is a stretch of about 8 blocks that can be a little "sketchy." You can continue further south on the Bay Trail from the point I've shown...actually down to Redwood City. Or there are any number of places up and down the peninsula to jump off this ride and into the various cities. 
http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Bay-approach-to-SF


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Paralizer said:


> ...The only other caveat is don't do 3rd St after dark. There is a stretch of about 8 blocks that can be a little "sketchy."


Yeah, that was kind of what I was getting at. Bay View on a bike, not a good idea. I can't recommend this route. I've ridden this part of the city more than once and it's just not some where that I'd send some one.

The best way that I know of to get from the east side of the peninusla over to Skyline is this,
http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/San-Francisco-to-Foster-City

If you're starting from Palo Alto or some where south of there I'd recommend a slightly different route. Take Sand Hill road west to Woodside,
http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Mountain-View-CA-to-Woodside-CA

...then ride north on Canada Road to Crystal Springs, then take Sawyer Camp Trail (paved multi-purpose route) north to Skyline.

If you're in Redwood city, take Edgewood Road to Canada then Canada north, etc...
http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-pat...-City-Canada-Rd-Crystal-Springs-San-Mateo-Fos


----------



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

Actually when you get to the top of the hill on Bayshore at the 101 you don't have to go down 3rd st. You can continue down Bayshore which will eventually take you to Cesar Chavez, aka Army St. From there you can go over to 3rd at which point you are well past any problem area, or jump over to Potrero head downtown, or go west on Cesar Chavez towards the Mission. Anyway you slice it, there are options. Don't be afraid to ride the eastern approach. I work in the Bayview, and ride through there on a semi-regular basis. I just use common sense and keep my wits about me. I see lots of others that ride through. Again I wouldn't go through at night, but in the day it's really not a problem. It's not half as bad as it's made out to be and there are actually some great little places to eat and have coffee.


----------

